# Yellow Canoe Spotted on Lower Blue



## goofy_girl (Mar 18, 2010)

I was out on the Lower Blue on 10.30.10 and spotted a yellow canoe stuck up against some rocks about 2/3 of the way down on river right. If you lost your boat it's surfaced. I couldn't say if could salvage it, It looked mostly intact. Good luck! BTW the river is so boney! Get out your mank boat if you are going to go pull it out.


----------



## LynneA (Mar 8, 2005)

That canoe has been there since 9/25/2010. The boaters were OK. Here is the tread on Mtn Buzz: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/pinned-canoe-lower-blue-33383.html


----------

